# Kayak fisherman catches Blue Marlin



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

This story and the accompanying pictures and videos is absolutely bonkers. Enjoy!






Watch: Kayak Fisherman Lands Giant Black Marlin off the Coast of Panama


A video recorded off Panama's Pacific coast shows Florida angler Scott Mutchler battling a black marlin from a kayak.




www.outdoorlife.com





This might need to be my new screen saver:


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

And that is a large one. After tangling with a small one and watching my wife battle a 300-350lber for almost 2 hours, I couldn't even imagine. That would be amazing and scary af at the same time!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Nope. Nada. Not trying that.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I think he needs a bigger boat.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

And this time Santiago decided to release the fish rather than try to drag one home again only to feed the sharks

_nobody is going to get this_


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

DirtyCuffs said:


> And this time Santiago decided to release the fish rather than try to drag one home again only to feed the sharks
> 
> _nobody is going to get this_


The Old Man and the Sea, it’s been many years, I should buy a copy. I’m sure it would be much more interesting at my current age


----------



## Johnny O (May 11, 2018)

fisheater said:


> The Old Man and the Sea, it’s been many years, I should buy a copy. I’m sure it would be much more interesting at my current age











Thanks for the reference DC and to Fisheater for identifying it. The quote above is a good one for any fisherman.

I agree it would be a worthwhile reread (maybe while sipping a beer and drifting around some pierheads while floating a couple of bobbers with alewives or shrimp in hopes of summer steelhead).


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Never was interested in this as a youngster, but read it about two years ago and absolutely loved it!


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 9, 2004)

Steve said:


> I think he needs a bigger boat.


Sounds like you are auditioning for the next Jaws movie Steve! But you are definitely right!


----------

